# New Diamond Resort Annual Points & Benefits Directory North America 2009



## pedro47 (Mar 23, 2009)

In today's mail we received our new 2009 "THE CLUB ANNUAL POINTS AND BENEFITS DIRECTORY . NORTH ANERCIA EDITION." very professional done.

I believe now we own to many t/s and points systems.

This is the best directory publish by DRI as of this date.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 23, 2009)

WE recieved it as well. Very nice.


----------

